# Where to start Raw feeding for puppy.



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Eva is 15 weeks old, has been eating kibble since she came home and I'm wanting to try out Raw, especially if it is as healthy and money saving as it appears.

Where do I start? and how much for her? I have steak and chicken in the fridge which is better? do i need to cut fat/edges off? Is chicken that was frozen ok for her digestive system?

I'm sure this is all info I could read on multiple pages on threads but I'm hoping to start tomorrow.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

What I did to see if the dogs even liked it, before I made the huge investment, was try Nature's Variety patties. With those, we were able to dive right in and feed the first meal raw. 
I have found, however that unless you have an inexpensive source for meat, it's not cheaper. They need 2-3% of their body weight daily as adults, so you do the math


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Spend some time reading threads. You'll get a better idea of proper feeding after reading. 
I agree, raw isn't less expensive when you add in the supplements, green tripe and different proteins. 
If you can get with a local co-op raw group, the cost is less because you buy in bulk. Then you need an additional freezer for all that bulk!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I commend you for wanting to feed your pup raw, but you need to take a week or two and learn about raw feeding before you actually do it.  The worst kibble will always be better then an unbalanced raw diet. Don't know if this is an issue for you, but raw is not cheap in the beginning until you've had time to get your own dog dedicated freezer and find co-ops and sources outside of the grocery store.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Good for your and Eva! I'm sure she'll love it.

You need to sign up here: 
Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food

I got all of these at the last month's delivery in Lewisville. I still have a good 2 weeks worth of food in the freezer:
Beef Blend - 20 lbs.
Made from Ground Beef Blend with organs 10 - 15% organ meats, 10 % fat, 75 to 80% beef trim. Packed in 2 lb. pkgs.
Venison - 10 lbs.
Ground Venison - may have small bone fragments included; presence of bone not guaranteed- 
Chicken Blend - 10 lbs.
10 lb. case - Made from ground up chicken leg qtrs. packed in 1.67 lb. pkgs.
65% chicken leg qtrs., 25% chicken hearts, 10 % chicken liver. Leg qtrs are skinned and then some skin is added back so that there is 10% fat content in the product.
Chicken Frames- 40 lbs.
45 to 55 lb. case Chicken Frames, from All Natural Free Range, hand processed chicken, Lots of meat on these.

80 lbs of food- this should last for 5-6 weeks. I paid just over $80.

I also feed green tripe, I get those from Boneaffied Nutrition in Lewisville. I feed that once a week. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I'll just advise that you do not mix the two. Like no raw meat mixed in with kibble because they digest at different rates. Raw is okay by itself because it goes through quickly, but if it gets stuck with the kibble the bacteria will have time to grow and you could end up with a sick puppy. 

I loved feeding raw, but it's true - it's not much cheaper than a good quality kibble and it just wasn't convienient for me. I still give raw bones as a treat AND it keeps their teeth spiffy clean! I always get asked if I brush Lukas' teeth.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

After reading a bit more I'm going to look into a better food than Eukanuba for now, and after I move to my new apartment try to do raw food as I'll need to make space for the meat fridge wise. Hopefully by then I'll have a better idea of how to go about it, my only real issue is portion size and making a menu for her.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LukasGSD said:


> *I'll just advise that you do not mix the two. Like no raw meat mixed in with kibble because they digest at different rates. Raw is okay by itself because it goes through quickly, but if it gets stuck with the kibble the bacteria will have time to grow and you could end up with a sick puppy*.
> 
> I loved feeding raw, but it's true - it's not much cheaper than a good quality kibble and it just wasn't convienient for me. I still give raw bones as a treat AND it keeps their teeth spiffy clean! I always get asked if I brush Lukas' teeth.


The raw digestion is faster than kibble, but there is NO harm in mixing the two, it will all push thru together. And raw meat contains enzymes that aid in digestion, so the kibble will break down faster than if it was just a kibble meal.
I use to give Onyx and Kacie raw/kibble when transitioning and there was no problems whatsoever.


----------

